# large traps



## stonetag (Dec 8, 2013)

Work traps with shoulders? Work traps with back? I have found for me that changing TWS to TWB has added size to my traps, shoulders were always to pumped to get any real weight up, but also I'm thinking changing back and forth might be beneficial? anyone got something against big traps....doubt it! Opinions??


----------



## losieloos (Dec 8, 2013)

You want big traps???? U need to get a bigger back u want a bigger back??? You need to get a bigger chest u want a bigger chest???? U need to get bigger shoulders u want bigger shoulders? ??? U need to get bigger legs.


----------



## #TheMatrix (Dec 8, 2013)

......A Team.


----------



## stonetag (Dec 8, 2013)

losieloos said:


> You want big traps???? U need to get a bigger back u want a bigger back??? You need to get a bigger chest u want a bigger chest???? U need to get bigger shoulders u want bigger shoulders? ??? U need to get bigger legs.



Roger that


----------



## Joliver (Dec 8, 2013)

Want big traps, you need to deadlift.  Deadlifting makes shrugs obsolete....in my opinion, of course.


----------



## losieloos (Dec 8, 2013)

The secret to big traps is super setting them. Front barbell shurgs spuerset with behind the back barbell shrugs hahahhaha.


----------



## stonetag (Dec 8, 2013)

joliver said:


> Want big traps, you need to deadlift.  Deadlifting makes shrugs obsolete....in my opinion, of course.



have big traps. Want bigger traps? sure. I deadlift Joliver...so you don't do any trap specific exercise just for the hell of it?


----------



## SFGiants (Dec 8, 2013)

joliver said:


> Want big traps, you need to deadlift.  Deadlifting makes shrugs obsolete....in my opinion, of course.



Squats also, you need to squeeze your traps and push your traps back into the bar during the lift.

Powerlifters have traps for a reason while many BBer's have none at all.


----------



## SFGiants (Dec 8, 2013)

stonetag said:


> have big traps. Want bigger traps? sure. I deadlift Joliver...so you don't do any trap specific exercise just for the hell of it?



No need to if you free squat and deadlift.


----------



## Armedanddangerous (Dec 8, 2013)

Best thing for big traps is to be born with them hahaha


----------



## Joliver (Dec 8, 2013)

stonetag said:


> have big traps. Want bigger traps? sure. I deadlift Joliver...so you don't do any trap specific exercise just for the hell of it?



Not really.  I deadlifted a few days ago.  8 sets of low reps--working to a double with 710lbs off a inch deficit a few days ago.  My traps are so ****ing sore that I cannot open the refrigerator.  

I guess an argument can be made that if you can legitimately shrug more than you can deadlift, you should probably shrug.


----------



## SuperBane (Dec 8, 2013)

funny being taller doing deads .... I get more hamstring out of deads.
Don't get me wrong I feel it in my traps but not as much as in my hams.

I do shrugs twice a week.


----------



## SFGiants (Dec 8, 2013)

SuperBane said:


> funny being taller doing deads .... I get more hamstring out of deads.
> Don't get me wrong I feel it in my traps but not as much as in my hams.
> 
> I do shrugs twice a week.



You better feel it more in your hams bro lol, but it is a total body lift.


----------



## ImDennis (Dec 8, 2013)

heavy ass rack pulls, deadlifts work your legs also... isolate just back so rack pulls, up right rows, farmers walk  and shrugs (i superset with dumbbells, go all the way down so ur traps flare then raise all the way up)


----------



## Joliver (Dec 8, 2013)

SuperBane said:


> funny being taller doing deads .... I get more hamstring out of deads.
> Don't get me wrong I feel it in my traps but not as much as in my hams.
> 
> I do shrugs twice a week.



The hams are one of the primary movers in the lift.  You should feel it there more than in your traps. 

The function of the trapezius muscle is to elevate and rotate (when you are grabbing the bar), then retract and depress (lock out) the scapula.  You cannot deadlift without fully activating the traps.  If you get to the point where you are at 100% 1RM and you don't feel your traps fully being worked, then try rack pulls.


----------



## TheBlob (Dec 8, 2013)

Deadlifts are one of my stronger lifts and my traps are definitely not where I want them either... but im always going as heavy as possible, for like sets of 3,, you guys think go a little lighter more reps?


----------



## SFGiants (Dec 8, 2013)

TheBlob said:


> Deadlifts are one of my stronger lifts and my traps are definitely not where I want them either... but im always going as heavy as possible, for like sets of 3,, you guys think go a little lighter more reps?



On my 1st week of an altered 5 3 1 % are adjusted and reps are 8 6 3, dude them 3 sets of 8 pulling was hell the weight was light but my body was giving out forcing me to look past my body and blow the light shit up.


----------



## SuperBane (Dec 8, 2013)

I do rack pulls on occasion .... shit to me feels just like a barbell shrug.
Rack pulls are supposed to help weak spots in your deadlift.
That being said it doesn't work that way for everyone.

I do two days of shrugs. Two different variations on it. four sets. As heavy as possible without ruining ROM. No lurching. All controlled movements.

What I meant is Traps to me in the deadlift are accessory ... Adding isolations or multiple days to a lacking bodypart may further stimulate growth as OP was interested in.

Also do wide grip standing BB rows & Front DB raises.

You could hit traps on back and shoulder day depending upon how your work days are structured.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Dec 8, 2013)

traps is not that difficult to train.I do them on shoulder day and its one of my best body parts..Up right rows followed by bb shrugs followed by db shrugs..i always feel it the next day


----------



## SFGiants (Dec 8, 2013)

SuperBane said:


> I do rack pulls on occasion .... shit to me feels just like a barbell shrug.
> Rack pulls are supposed to help weak spots in your deadlift.
> That being said it doesn't work that way for everyone.
> 
> ...



Bentover rows do help because like the squat and deadlift you have to arc the upper back as well as the lower but with the upper back your utilizing the traps to stay tight, I never looked at it like this with bentover rows until now.


----------



## AndroSport (Dec 8, 2013)

joliver said:


> Not really.  I deadlifted a few days ago.  8 sets of low reps--working to a double with 710lbs off a inch deficit a few days ago.  My traps are so ****ing sore that I cannot open the refrigerator.
> 
> I guess an argument can be made that if you can legitimately shrug more than you can deadlift, you should probably shrug.



I remember waking up thinking "was i in a fukking car accident yesterday!?" because i had to rotate my whole body to look to the left or right... that means your traps are sore. lol

Mainly genetic for me - the way my frame is structured but when I first started exercising I would pinch my traps while running or squatting or whatever... it helps. Get the mind muscle connection


----------



## Popeye (Dec 8, 2013)

stonetag said:


> Work traps with shoulders? Work traps with back? I have found for me that changing TWS to TWB has added size to my traps, shoulders were always to pumped to get any real weight up, but also I'm thinking changing back and forth might be beneficial? anyone got something against big traps....doubt it! Opinions??



Start your workout off with traps if you if you're not able to lift much weight by the end of your workout. When I do bb shrugs (front or back)...I pull up quick, squeeze and hold for two seconds, then drop very slow as far down as you can stretch your traps, then back up again...That blows my traps the fuk up...I stopped doing direct trap work because they were just getting ridiculous. If I do them, its on shoulder day.


----------



## heavydeads83 (Dec 8, 2013)

just do ****ing deads and shrugs heavy as hell.  it's pretty simple.


----------



## DF (Dec 8, 2013)

I agree with doing deads, however I have recently stopped deads because of tearing a lower right ab muscle.  Talk about pain good lord.  Bending over to tie my shoes was almost impossible.  Anyway I train traps with shoulders... 4 sets of heavy shrugs rep range 20-8.  Also if your using heavy DB's for your workouts that will help improve your traps.


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher (Dec 8, 2013)

i do behind the neck pull downs keeping the focus on the stretch at the top for traps and beginning the pull with them. Focus your traps into growing 

mind muscle is really important for traps in my op you can focus in and use them in so many different movements


----------



## widehips71 (Dec 16, 2013)

Power cleans do it for me


----------



## MAREDD (Dec 20, 2013)

Hey what do you guys think about barbell shrugs for traps? My current gym's heaviest dumbbells are 40kg and that's way too light for me which is kinda annoying since I love doing db shrugs


----------



## widehips71 (Dec 20, 2013)

MAREDD said:


> Hey what do you guys think about barbell shrugs for traps? My current gym's heaviest dumbbells are 40kg and that's way too light for me which is kinda annoying since I love doing db shrugs



Some ppl like barbell.  Some don't.  I personally think there are better trap exercises with a more dynamic range of motion than shrugs alone.  I always see guys loading up the plates on shrugs and they're barely moving the weight thinking they're badass.  Try doing side lateral raises, with your back straight, bend forward slightly (keyword being slightly) at the waist, and bring the db's up and past parallel with the ground with a good squeeze at the top.


----------



## MAREDD (Dec 21, 2013)

Cheers bro, will try these.


----------



## Milo (Dec 21, 2013)

I've recently started doing deads with a trap bar and have noticed considerable differences in my back and trap development. I'm lanky so BB deads have always been awkward for me. With a trap bar I can get lower and keep my shoulders all the way back. Maybe try it out.


----------



## Yaya (Dec 21, 2013)

heavy shrugs..on shoulder day


----------

